# Super Mario 64 DS Editor v1.01 released



## tempBOT (Jan 9, 2011)

*Super Mario 64 DS Editor v1.01 released*
Level editor for Super Mario 64 DS




SM64 DS Editor v1.01 has been released. The editor allows ROM hackers to change objects in levels without using AR cheat codes (with limits) and the ability to change the level's background and object banks. For more information please see below.



			
				Features said:
			
		

> • 3D preview of the level being edited
> • Moving an object and changing its ID (what it is) and parameters
> • Changing a level's background
> • Changing a level's object banks to use other objects
> ...






Off-site Download



'Official' SM64DS hacking thread



GBATemp project post

Contributed by Mega-Mario​


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 13, 2011)

The editor is pretty cool, but the altered ROM won't run on my DSTwo or in the newest version of NO$GBA.

Has anyone been able to play their new rom?

Edit: Didn't see that there was another GBAtemp thread on this.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jan 14, 2011)

Very interesting..
I had read about that such editor was in planning to make years ago, but i never really checked or there was something going on out there.
Until now, thanks for notifying me for this release and notifying for the editor being released in general. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to check this out!


----------



## Arisotura (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm curious, where did you hear about a potential editor project? Wasn't it this old thread of mine on Jul? Back then I didn't even know about half I know about the game now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was just swapping files around.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Jan 17, 2011)

Mega-Mario said:
			
		

> I'm curious, where did you hear about a potential editor project? Wasn't it this old thread of mine on Jul? Back then I didn't even know about half I know about the game now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not directly, but i can remember it was on Jul i believe where i heard about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, did you made it? If so, could you annouce it here too? (dsactioncodes.com/forum) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We are searching for rom hackers to post in the sections.


----------



## Grimat (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you add a feature so you can edit what signposts say =]


----------

